# Chimbote en HD



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Nunca subi todas estas fotos. La verdad que me dio pereza :lol: Bueno, aca dejo las que tome de Chimbote. La mayoria las tome con el HD cam, espero les guste.

Estas son con el celu, son cuadraditas, las otras si son HD.


















Esto es antes que terminen el estadio, creo.



























Cerca a la caleta




































La caleta






















































Caminando por la Av. Pardo













































Seguía lloviendo...









Av. Bolognesi


















Ya de noche, camino a casa:






















































Al otro dia:
Este ovalo esta en la panamericana









Atras el hospital Essalud









A la izquierda el vivero, ahora hay arboles en este tramo de la panamericana hasta llegar al tunel









Atras la Urb. Los Pinos









Saludos!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Sin duda Chimbote es la ciudad más desarrollada del país que no es capital de región


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*se ve muy bien chimbote,interesante el diseño de algunas casas.*


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Tyrone said:


> Sin duda Chimbote es la ciudad más desarrollada del país que no es capital de región


Así es antes cuando era muy niño creia que Chimbote era la capital de Ancash :lol:

Buenas fotos Ebesnes, gracias.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Bonitas las fotos, El ornato va mejornado mucho en los ultimos años. 



Tyrone said:


> Sin duda Chimbote es la ciudad más desarrollada del país que no es capital de región


Bueno no es cierto eso, te estas olvidando de Ilo, que no es capital de region y tiene un IDH de los mas elevados del Pais.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Luce simpàtico, auqnue el mobiliario urbano y las luminarias no me gustan mucho que digamos, buehh seguro mejorarà. Salu2


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy buenas fotos, Steve. Son del año pasado, no?

Qué es de tu vida?


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

buenas fotos de chimbote!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Buenas tomas ebesnes, hacia tiempo no se te veia por el foro, saludos!


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Bueno solo pase por Chimbote realmente no vi nada ...solo se que la ciudad tiene un olor muy peculiar suponog que porque es puerto.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

eduardo90 said:


> Bueno solo pase por Chimbote realmente no vi nada ...solo se que la ciudad *tiene un olor muy peculiar *suponog que porque es puerto.


*hahaha si..:lol: y si..es por el puerto,fabricas pesqueras,harina de pescado y todo eso..
*


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Interesante


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

J Block said:


> Muy buenas fotos, Steve. Son del año pasado, no?
> 
> Qué es de tu vida?


Si, te acuerdas que también tome fotos en San Isidro? Ya las subí, me falta hacer el thread. De nuevo? Me gradué y ahora estoy hunting for a job.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ebesness said:


> Si, te acuerdas que también tome fotos en San Isidro? Ya las subí, me falta hacer el thread. De nuevo? Me gradué y ahora estoy hunting for a job.


Chévere. Suerte!


----------



## Jose Amadeo (Feb 12, 2009)

muy buenas fotos... no conocia en fotos a chimbote gracias por el aporte pana


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenas fotos, a pesar de una que otra decoración de gusto dudoso se ve un ciudad con mucho empuje y bastante ordenada.


----------



## luisinho81 (Dec 18, 2009)

Gracias por las fotos, chimbote es un ciudad con mucho desarrollo en proceso. Ojala pronto puedan mover todas esas fabricas y dejar de escuchar que los turistas siempre se quejan por las fabricas.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Uy Chimbote, hace mucho no voy por allá, he pasado gratos momentos ahí. Recuerdo que tienen un canal de tv que pasa películas que en Lima ni llegan al cine aún :lol:


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

se ve bien chimbote, cada vez estamos mejorando 

al leer el titulo pense que veria un video HD y me emocione!!!

ebesnes , cambia el titulo solo a chimbote, y quitale el HD ya que esa defeinicion solo es para videos con mas resolucion a 1280 x 720 tus fotos tienes inclusive menos resolucion, Por el hecho que algunas hd cams pueden hacer fotos no significa que esas fotos sean de alta definicion sino seria una foto de mas de 12 mp (megapixel) hasta un celular hace fotos con mas resolucion y estan por todo el foro.

saludos


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Ajo said:


> se ve bien chimbote, cada vez estamos mejorando
> 
> al leer el titulo pense que veria un video HD y me emocione!!!
> 
> ...


Tal vez pueda modificar el titulo. Creo que si lees el comienzo del post, vas a ver que ahí aclaro que las fotos que están al comienzo no están en HD (esas son del celu). Las demás las tome con la cámara en HD, no voy a escribir eso en el titulo por hacerme el gracioso. Lo que pasa es que tardaría demasiado que ponga las fotos en su tamaño real. No me agrada nada tener que estar moviendo el browser cada que ponen fotos GIGANTES. Uno tiene que estar clic clic clic para ver la foto. ¿Te imaginas el tamaño de la foto en un monitor común? Mejor las encojo y se pueden ver mas fácil. Nunca vi un cellular con mas de 12 megapixels, no son muy comunes que digamos. Si te refieres al foro peruano, dudo que abunden fotos de mas de 12 MP tomadas por un cellular. Por una camara de hecho, pero con un celu? hno:

Saludos


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

Disculpa , lo que queria decir que muchas fotos tienes mas resolucion a las fotos que posteaste, inclusive celulares.

y al reducir de tamaño entonces bajas tambien la resolucion, entonces dejan de ser fotos de alta calidad (definicion). (HD) es por eso que sugeri que le cambiaras de titulo, pero solo es una sugerencia ya que confundira a muchisimos como a mi.

PD: (hay celulares con mas de 12 mp ) saludos y disculpen el off


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Buenas fotos de Chimbote, pero las de nuevo chimbote son pesimas, pareciera que ebesnes solo fotografiara los pueblos jovenes de nuevo chimbote...


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

que buenas fotos.


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

(...)


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Aqui unas imagenes del sur...


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

jjjjjj


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

lindas fotos


----------



## Frankuervo (Sep 11, 2009)

Buenas fotos, sera motivo para conocer la ciudad "pesquera"....Saludos...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenas fotos, nunca había visto este thread.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

VISITANTE_ONLINE said:


> Buenas fotos de Chimbote, pero las de nuevo chimbote son pesimas, pareciera que ebesnes solo fotografiara los pueblos jovenes de nuevo chimbote...


No vivo en Peru y lastimosamente tengo que tomar fotos al pasar por Nuevo Chimbote. Curioso que a pesar que mi casa esta en Chimbote, no paro ahi cuando voy a Peru. Recuerdo que hice un thread hace mucho con fotos de Nuevo Chimbote y a muchos les gusto las tomas de ese distrito. Sobre todo las de las afueras de la ciudad. Cuando pasas por Nuevo Chimbote? Tal vez nos puedas mostrar algunas de tus areas favoritas de este distrito.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

El Bajopontino said:


> Buenas fotos, nunca había visto este thread.


Jaja es que hay tantos threads....


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Ebesness said:


> Cuando pasas por Nuevo Chimbote? Tal vez nos puedas mostrar algunas de tus areas favoritas de este distrito.


Subí fotos en otros threads, just it, lateando x ch o el de proyectos y obras, ya habrá tiempo para más...


----------



## LA MENTE UNIVERSAL (Apr 30, 2011)

Hermosas fotos, Chiclayo cada vez mas mejorando para ser la mejor ciudad


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

^^ querras decir Chimbote :nuts:


----------



## AcmeRocks (Nov 29, 2011)

Espero que les guste!!!


----------



## AcmeRocks (Nov 29, 2011)

DISCULPEN LA FECHA NO ES LA QUE SE MUESTRA EN LA FOTO ES DEL 17/12/11


----------



## Karlin (Sep 19, 2010)

Gracias por mostrar fotos de Chimbote!!


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Bonita foto...


----------



## andrezinho89 (Apr 13, 2012)

felicitaciones por la tomas pero nadie tendra por ahi algun post de Chimbote antiguo


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

muy buenas fotos!, solo tendria que decir que no se porque los peruanos somos tan huachafos para escoger Faroles y colores, pero esto no es un mal solo de Chimbote sino de muchas ciudades, por lo demas, creo que el resultado es positivo, veo a chimbote ordenada y prospera....solo como dije, hay que mejorar los gustos...


----------

